# Duda con consumo en leds



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola he comprado un lote de leds de 5mm de varios colores (rojo, blanco, verde y azul)

Estos leds son para alimentarlos cada uno con una pila de boton 2032 de 3v (Es para la fabricación de luces para la pesca en sustitución de las luces químicas starlite)

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, con anterioridad ya he usado este invento con leds de 3mm verdes procedentes de ordenadores viejos y me ha durado varias noches encendidos (Cada noche de pesca es de unos 5-6 horas de media)

Quería tener un pelin más de luminosidad ya que cuando hay neblina se ven poco y pensé en comprar de 5mm pero creo que me he equivocado porque no me puse a pensar cuanto me duraría la pila al tener estos led más grandes.

Entonces la pregunta que quiero hacerles es si es mucha la diferencia de consumo de un led de 3mm a uno de 5mm (Normalmente los pongo verdes o rojos)

Es que no se si la pila me durará más o menos igual que con los de 3mm o el consumo se disparará, no se si guardar estos y volver a comprar de 3mm.....

¿Me pueden ayudar? Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2012)

El consumo se lo vas a regular vos con la resistencia limitadora

el tamaño del led no indica su potencia.

consume más un led de 3mm de alto brillo que uno de 10mm difuso


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 25, 2012)

No tienen resistencia, van directos a la pila de 3v y van perfectos todo pero no se cuanto consumen...

En las especificaciones ponen esto:

Medida:5mm
VoltajeC 1.9-3.6V
Flujo luminoso:500-20000 Mcd


----------



## Romyggar (Sep 25, 2012)

Guerrero7000 dijo:


> No tienen resistencia, van directos a la pila de 3v y van perfectos todo pero no se cuanto consumen...
> 
> En las especificaciones ponen esto:
> 
> ...



Hola amigo *Guerrero7000*

Si tus LED's no tienen resistencia limitadora, el consumo (en Watts) que mencionas será: (el voltaje al que estas sometiéndolo) * (la corriente nominal del LED)

- La corriente de un LED difuso, según mi experiencia es de unos 20mA, pero deberías verificarlo en el Datasheet de los mismos.

- Si los parámetros de los LEDs de 3mm y de los de 5mm son iguales, entonces la duración será la misma (en teoría)

- Si sabes la tasa de corriente entregada de las pilas que estas usando(mAh), entonces podrás saber cuanto te durará X dispositivo que esté conectado a la misma (siempre y cuando sepas cual es el consumo del mismo en mAh -mili-amperios-hora-). Aqui en el foro he visto varios temas

- Es recomendable usar una resistencia limitadora siempre y cuando el cálculo de consumo en watts no exceda la potencia máxima que puede disipar el LED (otra vez el datasheet te dice este valor). Siempre hay un voltaje, corriente y potencia máximos que puede tolerar el LED.

- En tu caso, el rango de voltaje del LED tolera el voltaje de la pila que estás usando, entonces no hay problema(en teoría).


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

Vale, entonces utilizas únicamente la resistencia interna de la pila para que no se te quemen... que se te quemarán.

Deberías ponerles una resistencia en serie al menos a los rojos y a los verdes, digamos de unos 56 ohmios. Probablemente no lo necesites para los blancos y para los azules, cuya tensión es parecida a la de la pila, pero hacerlo así, sin cálculos, es un poco arriesgado.

En cuanto al consumo, como ya te han dicho, no depende del tamaño del LED.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 25, 2012)

esque no se las especificaciones de cada led porque  me los han vendido en una bolsita y listo, los compré en ebay y lo único que pone de especificaciones es lo que he puesto más arriba


----------



## Scooter (Sep 25, 2012)

Como te han indicado pon una resistencia, es mas barato que cambiar el led cuando se queme.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pues no se queman, yo llevo varias noches de pesca con los de 3mm verdes difusos directos a la pila de 3v y siguen bien.

Además aunque se quemen cuestan más baratos que comprar luces químicas que salen a 1€ cada una...yo he comprado 100 leds a 3€ en ebay.

Lo que quiero saber es si normalmente los de 5 gastan más que los de 3mm o solo lo que cambia es el tamaño, ya que yo estoy mirando y veo que tanto de 5mm como de 3mm consumen 20mA, por lo que deduzco que lo único que cambia es el tamaño, ni siquiera la luminosidad ya que supongo que a más luminosidad mayor consumo.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 25, 2012)

Buena deducción, después de que varios electrónicos te hemos dicho lo mismo... 

Podrías hacer esta prueba: Pon un amperímetro en serie con el LED y sin resistencia, y miras qué intensidad circula. Hazlo con un LED de cada color, con los de 3mm y con los de 5mm. De paso nos lo cuentas, que es interesante. Y si ves que la intensidad es mayor de 20 miliamperios, colócale la resistencia porque si no, tarde o temprano, se quemarán.

No hace mucho tiempo me enseñaron una linterna comprada en los chinos que llevaba dos pilas de litio de 1.5 V en serie y un LED blanco, también sin resistencia, y me llamó la atención. Pero no pensé que se pudiera hacer con un LED rojo.

Haz la prueba si puedes, y nos cuentas qué has medido.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pues si llego a saber de antemano que lo único que cambia es el tamaño compro los de 3mm.

Que fracaso de persona, me hubiese ahorrado 3€.....Bueno nunca están de más.

Mañana hago la prueba y os comento.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 25, 2012)

No. No cambies los leds. En los leds "buenos" los de 3 mm y los de 5mm tiene la misma corriente, es decir 20 mA máximo. Pero hay de 3 mm, y particularmente difusos que se usaban de piloto, que tenían menos corriente. Si pudieras medir esa corriente te sería de mucha ayuda. Y no usas resistencia porque las pilas de botón tienen ya una resistencia interna muy grande. Se me ocurre que te durarán poco con ese consumo. ¿Porqué no te armas un conjunto de 10 leds blancos con una resistencia de unos 20 ohm cada uno en serie y los alimentas con dos pilas AA o dos D? Te darán bastante luz y te durará mas. Me inclino a pensar que esos leds, por lo menos los blancos son de 2,75V, por eso te encienden con dos pilas. No los tires. Usalos que son buenos.


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Es que no es para ver yo, es para colocar los leds en la punta de la caña para cuando piquen verlo por la noche. 

El problema que no puedo poner mucho bulto porque estorba al tirar, con el led y una pila de botón 2032 va genial.


Quedan así:


----------



## Romyggar (Sep 25, 2012)

Guerrero7000 dijo:


> Es que no es para ver yo, es para colocar los leds en la punta de la caña para cuando piquen verlo por la noche.
> 
> El problema que no puedo poner mucho bulto porque estorba al tirar, con el led y una pila de botón 2032 va genial.
> 
> ...



Genial! primera vez que veo luces para pescar!!, Ya me haces pensar en algunos proyectos sobre pesca.

Por ejemplo: ¿un radar para detectar peces merodeadores?


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hablas en broma o en serio?? De verdad que no has visto nunca este tipo de luces en las cañas?


----------



## Melghost (Sep 26, 2012)

Yo no entiendo nada de pesca, pero sí, a mí también me ha sorprendido. La verdad es que te lo has currao. Muy bien. ¿Y eso no espanta a los peces?


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 26, 2012)

Estas luces llevan existiendo desde siempre, lo que pasa que son barritas químicas que las apretas o las doblas y mediante reacción química emiten luz durante 5 horas o así pero salen muy muy caras en las tiendas de pesca, sobre 1€ cada barrita.

De esta forma, al durar varias noches la pila y el led no romperse, sólo hay que cambiar la pila que son 0,5 € en los chinos y al tener para varias noches sale más rentable.

Esto no espanta a los peces, va en la punta de la caña entonces cuando pican o se engancha algún pez en el anzuelo ves que la lucecita se mueve  y recoges la caña. No que sin lucecita para pescar en la noche tendrías que tener la caña muy cerca o en las manos, de esta forma la dejas en el soporte y desde varios metros puedes verla.

Mientras puedes estar tu haciendo otra cosa o simplemente sentado en una silla de playa.

Estos son los comerciales:









Y estos los que yo uso comerciales que salen a 1€


----------



## Guerrero7000 (Sep 26, 2012)

Bueno he medido el consumo de cada led y aquí pongo lo que he sacado:

-Verdes 3mm difusos reciclados de un pc viejo 40 mA

-Blancos 5mm 7mA

-Rojos 5mm 90mA ---->No veas como alumbran pero joder 90mA!!!!!!!!

-Azules 5mm 9mA

-Verdes 5mm 10mA

-Amarillos 5mm 90mA --->Pero si no alumbran nada!!!!!!!!!!!!! cómo consumen tanto?????


Por Luminosidad/consumo me quedo con los verdes.


Si compro rojos de 3mm y verdes de 3mm (Ya que entran mejor donde los quiero poner ¿Consumirán mas o menos lo mismo? Es para no comprarlos a lo loco, ya que en todos los anuncios de ebay ponen tanto los rojos como los verdes 20mA pero al medirlos de verdad los rojos consumen 8 veces más que los verdes, y no se si en los de 3mm cambia....


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2012)

Lo que cambia con el color es la tensión del led, los que tiene mas baja tensión son los rojos y por lo tanto son los que mas corriente consumen porque la resistencia limitadora es la misma.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 26, 2012)

Pobres LEDs

Vamos a ver, si en ebay te pone que consumen 20 mA, no significa que puedas ponerlos directamente a la pila y vayan a consumir 20 mA. Lo que quiere decir es que tienes que calcular la resistencia para hacer que circulen 20 mA. La resistencia tienes que ponerla tú, en serie con el LED.

El cálculo es muy sencillo: Sabiendo la tensión de la pila (3 voltios) y la caída de tensión en el LED (depende del color, y esa tensión la puedes medir con el polímetro en posición "Diodo"), la diferencia entre una y otra es la que caerá en la resistencia. Además sabemos que quieres hacer circular a través del diodo una corriente de 20 mA. Como la resistencia y el diodo están en serie, la misma intensidad circulará por la resistencia. Ahora, por ley de Ohm calculas la resistencia.

Por ejemplo:
          Si en tu LED rojo caen por ejemplo 1.6 voltios según tu polímetro, en la resistencia caerá el resto: 1.4 voltios. Entonces, según la ley de Ohm, la resistencia será: R = V/I = 1.4V/0.02A = 70 Ohmios. El valor normalizado de resistencia más cercano sería 68 Ohm.
          De esta forma consigues que a través del LED rojo circulen 20 mA. Si permites que circulen 90 mA...  le estás haciendo mucho daño... 

(Y si alumbra tanto es porque está GRITANDO de dolor...)


----------

